# Where does Redis Server need to go



## fred974 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi,

I have a few webjails all running their own www/hiawatha webserver and version of lang/php70 behind an  www/hiawatha reverse proxy jail.

I want to install a Redis server to cache our wordpress cms..

My question is: do I need to install the redis cache  server on the FreeBSD host in front of the proxy or inside its own jail for the other jails to connect to?

Thank you


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 4, 2017)

I do not know if it will help your specific case, but I use Redis with Nextcloud/Nginx and MariaDB, and each one is installed on a separated jail.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 5, 2017)

How many jails do you have and how much memory allocation do you have per jail?
Do you use Redis as cache server?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 5, 2017)

> How many jails do you have and how much memory allocation do you have per jail?



I have 2GB memory in there and 8 jails in total. I did not allocated specific amounts of memory for any of them since it is a personal test machine.



> Do you use Redis as cache server?



Yes, it is used as a local cache for Transactional File Locking. But in practice the use of this system is very light, what may not be so interesting as a proper example for your needs.


----------

